# Simply the best trail cam pic ever



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

My computer cant post the picture on here so someone who can: give me your e mail adddress and i will send it to u so u can post it.

Thanks and enjoy once its posted.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

MN,

That pic was just posted about a week ago.....

There are a couple good ones with it


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

oops


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

MN goose killa said:


> oops


No worries

here is the link

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=59535


----------

